# Best cross country boots?



## Topaz Tiger (19 April 2012)

Following on from another thread on here, I've been wondering about this for a while and would be interested to hear people's thoughts.

I was on a lucinda green clinic several years ago and she said that she had heard of several horses having tendon injuries right on the edge of where the strike guards are on some popular event boots. This she felt was caused by the hard edge rubbing/digging in as the horse is galloping, eventually causing long term damage.

This has put me right off these type of boots and consequently I now compete in the eskadron boots, as they are completely moulded without this type of strike guard. However I am concerned that these might not be the most protective available.

Does anyone have any thoughts/experiences of what LG was talking about?
Many thanks TT


----------



## JustKickOn (19 April 2012)

That's quite interesting that you've said that, as I have wondered a similar thing before. Will be waiting to see the responses 

Additionally, I was flicking through the horse health catalogue the other day and there are some very protective looking ones in there, although horrendously expensive!! I think it was a dalmar boots that caught my eye in particular.


----------



## jess_asterix (19 April 2012)

I use Dalmars all round and find they fit really well. They have never moved when I have finished XC


----------



## Topaz Tiger (19 April 2012)

Hi jess_asterix, 
LG wasn't suggesting that the boots moved, it was more that as the horse flexed its knees and fetlocks galloping or jumping a fence, the strike pads are so tough and inflexible they dig into the soft structures of the horses legs at the top and bottom and thereby cause the damage.


----------



## kerilli (19 April 2012)

Which make was that pls? Pm if you prefer. 
I wonder if that's why the Ecogold xc boots have slightly shorter strike pads than the sj ones.... Mmmm, interesting.


----------



## Topaz Tiger (19 April 2012)

The boots she was talking about were the prolite ones, just about the most popular eventing boot of recent years, but tbf there are a lot of boots out there now that have a similar construction with a hardened strike guard. 
Interesting the ecogold ones are a bit shorter.


----------



## kirstyhen (19 April 2012)

I'm am pretty sure this is what happened to Mallys leg at the weekend, the PE boots are fine if the stay in place, but not when they start to spin.
May look at the more solid type boots as well now.


----------



## noname (20 April 2012)

I've heard bad things about certain brands, some of the guards are known for shattering, or snapping and causing terrible injuries. 
I recently bought a pair of mark todds off ebay for £20 new and have been impressed so far. Have always liked the NEW boots but my premiere equine's got microwaved in the wash!


----------



## Pob100 (20 April 2012)

I absolutely love my Woof Wear ones, they don't move, they stay in place, and even with a soaking in the water they aren't heavy. There only downside for me is that they make my horse sweat a little when she is going along but she does have the worlds hairiest legs so that probably doesn't help the situation


----------



## almrc (21 April 2012)

I am interested in this as I have recenlty bought some new event boots. When I was googling about the best event boots I saw some threads where people have said that the Dalmoar ones break and causes injurry to the horses leg some how? I have bought the Premier equine air cooled ones. So potentially, are these dangerous too? We buy these things to protect our hores then find they might be worse for them! What's it like.


----------



## kerilli (21 April 2012)

i think the PE ones are fine IF they are a good fit and don't need to be tight to stay put. the strike pads are good - i've seen them taken out of a wrecked boot, the pad is made of a piece of plastic pipe cut out, very strong, and doesn't shatter on impact (this one had just cracked cleanly in half, horse was fine, boot did its job, PE even replaced them f.o.c., great service.)


----------



## Firewell (21 April 2012)

Pob100 said:



			I absolutely love my Woof Wear ones, they don't move, they stay in place, and even with a soaking in the water they aren't heavy. There only downside for me is that they make my horse sweat a little when she is going along but she does have the worlds hairiest legs so that probably doesn't help the situation
		
Click to expand...

I use the woof wear xc boots as well. My TB has incredibly sensitive legs, they rub really easily and I've never had any problems with these. They are soft, flexible and the strike pad is on the outside of the boot.

I've looked at the ones that have the horrid bits inside that stick out into the horses legs and have always thought they looked very hard and uncomfortable.


----------



## MagicMelon (21 April 2012)

I use N.E.W ones and find them very good.  I've got the lightweight XC type.  They're not really solid unlike some.  I do worry about my tendon boots though (Eskadron) which are hard shelled and very solid, they are wool lined so padded to a degree around the top but even so I do worry about them digging in.


----------



## star (21 April 2012)

I had some PE ones and the tendon guard snapped in half during normal daily use - wasn't even eventing in them and he didn't strike into himself or anything.  PE replaced them FOC but it still put me off the brand in general which is a shame as they seem to produce some pretty smart boots. 

I also had some NEW lightweight XC boots but have found the outer material has cracked really badly so they're now just destined for everyday use.

Last yr bought some Style boots at Badminton - I like them as the hard tendon guard doesn't seem too long and doesn't seem to dig in anywhere even when his leg is flexed.  The back boots are quite heavy though and do tend to slip down a bit.  Also, they have frayed quite badly so not looking great anymore although have now done 1.5seasons eventing and a winter of hunting so maybe I'm being unrealistic expecting them to still look good.

So, in conclusion, still not sure what the best brand is!


----------



## kerilli (21 April 2012)

i've used the Style ones for years and years, never had them rub at all, the guards are well shaped and there's plenty of padding over them (to absorb concussion) and enough under (to protect leg from rubs etc) imho. mine were specially made in blue material for me absolutely ages ago and have been used at home and at comps, still smart enough to use in public, they're very good boots - well, the fronts are fantastic but the back ones do slip down, very annoying.
there was a bit of scaremongering about them heating up the tendons, iirc someone said there was testing carried out at an event somewhere and the Style boots made the legs hottest of all, but top riders use them (AN for one) and their horses don't seem to have any problems...
i have a laser thingy that shows the temperature of whatever you point it at (it was a gift, god knows why!), i might start using a certain make of boots on a horse's legs for a set amount of work on a day at x ambient temperature and then measure the heat of the leg afterwards, hmmmm.


----------



## crystalclear (4 March 2014)

I've resurrected this thread as there's some really interesting points been brought up on it. 2 years later, is there an answer to the best type of boot? Really interested in responses...


----------



## kerilli (4 March 2014)

I asked a genuine expert (better not admit who) recently and they said Equilibrium. 
I really rate Ecogold, Style and NEW boots, have used them all for years, and the Kentucky ones look very very good but I haven't tried a pair yet.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (4 March 2014)

After having some premier equine ones that twisted on the hinds,  we got Raz the Eskadron ones. Very impressed and actually gonna replace Fabio's Trizone allsport boots with a set of the eskadrons too.


----------



## wench (4 March 2014)

Kerry, where have you been!

I have some Apollo air xc boots I really like; I also like the look of the ones sold by shadow horse, but can't afford them!


----------



## kerilli (4 March 2014)

haha, ridiculously busy elsewhere! Shadowhorse stuff is lush, well worth a look, I haven't check out their boots though.


----------



## crystalclear (4 March 2014)

That's really interesting - have only recently found ecogold they look great


----------



## wench (4 March 2014)

The concept of them looked really good at burghley! I was tempted to buy a pair but sadly couldn't justify it !


----------



## crystalclear (4 March 2014)

I wonder what boots Mary king uses! Got a feeling it's NEW


----------



## wench (4 March 2014)

crystalclear said:



			I wonder what boots Mary king uses! Got a feeling it's NEW
		
Click to expand...

Whoever she's sponsored by!!!


----------



## crystalclear (4 March 2014)

Who is that then? Mary King always knows haha


----------



## small (8 March 2014)

Kerilli this may sound weird coming from a total stranger but I've missed you and am very glad you're back


----------



## kerilli (8 March 2014)

Aww, thank you, that's really nice.


----------

